# How do Orcs breed and multiply?



## krash8765 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Orcs*

Hello im new to these forums and this one question has been bothering me for quite some time. Just how are orcs made? I know they were corrupted by Morgoth in the first age but how do sauron and saruman breed them. Does it have to be in a special place? Or do they just sprinkle some orc dust on the ground and in minutes it becomes a giant spawing pool? sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Snaga (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey.... steady! We orcs breed the old-fashioned way and dont need some wizard to help us out!


----------



## Merry (Oct 14, 2002)

Certainly no ORC dust flying around so it must be that they get down and make sweet sweet lurve with their chosen ORC woman. 

Imagine the pillow talk.....


----------



## Snaga (Oct 14, 2002)

Ah yes.... I remember it well!


----------



## Persephone (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't know who's posts is more hilarious, Snaga's or Merry's!!! LOL!! Wow! Two of my most favorite posters in one thread. How absolutely gorgeous!!

Anyway to answer your question, krash8765, I believe you were referring to the ones that Saruman bred in Isengard. They are not even pure orcs, they are a mixture. 

Real pure orcs were bred by Melkor. I think.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 14, 2002)

the uruk-hai were produced in the manner of the children of iluvatar. No spawn pods or mud pods or any of the stuff in the movie.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 14, 2002)

yeah they did that in the movie for people like my mom who dont know ANYTHiNG about LotR and wouldnt get it if they did it that way


----------



## Snaga (Oct 14, 2002)

Actually, I dont think there's any evidence on how the creation of new races was done, either by Morgoth or Saruman. There's lots of debate to be had on whether the main stock of orcs was human or elf (* spits *). But the mechanics aren't discussed. Not really Tolkiens style I guess! But muddy pods are as good a guess as any...

But you can rely on the fact that we orcs have worked out how to make baby orcs on their own: we grew very numerous in the Misty Mountains and elsewhere without needing any help, thank you.


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 14, 2002)

no you didnt have help but you had pillow talk! lol


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 14, 2002)

Yes, there has been some debate on the issue of whether Orcs were 'corrupted' from Elves or from men. I think I remember that the outcome was from Men (on the basis of Tolkien's letters or such), in direct contradiction with the Silmarillion!  Aanyway..


> *Yet this is held true by the wise of Eressëa, that all those of the Quendi who came into the hands of Melkor, ere Utumno was broken, were put there in prison, and by slow arts of cruelty were corrupted and enslaved; and thus did Melkor breed the hideous race of the Orcs in envy and mockery of the Elves, of whom they were afterwards the bitterest foes. For the Orcs had life, and multiplied in the fashion of the Children of Ilúvatar; and naught that had life of its own, nor the semblance of life, could ever Melkor make since his rebellion in the Ainulindalë before the Beginning: so say the wise.*


From the Silmarillion, 'Of the Coming of the Elves and the Captivity of Melkor'.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 14, 2002)

how do you guys get all of these quotes?


----------



## Princess Vi (Oct 14, 2002)

they read it out of the books of cuorse! and how'd you get your avatar? Dobby rocks!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Popqueen62_
> *how do you guys get all of these quotes?*


Yes, many of us have processed the books so well that we can go to a certain section in the book(s) without even thinking to retrieve a certain quote; or then the chapter name gives it away (a bit hard to miss quotes about the Istari in UT, with the chapter "The Istari"! ). They are very helpful to many people, and are excellent ways to end an argument; I mean who would dare contradict JRRT himself?!


----------



## Merry (Oct 16, 2002)

I like the story in the Sil of how Melkor used to capture Elves that wandered too far alone and he tortured them and make mockery of them and created ORCs, but I think Tolkien changed his story on this and I don't know what the true answer is.

The first seems to make the most sense as Melkor could not create new life but corrupt those that already existed.

If this is true then female Elves would have been tortured and therefore breeding would be possible.


----------



## Pale King (Oct 18, 2002)

As far as "breeding" goes, Tolkien states clearly that they reproduce in "the manner of the children of Illuvatar". In other words sex, plain and simple.


----------

